# Quoll in the suburbs



## pythonmum (Apr 4, 2010)

I was very sad to find this magnificent fellow road killed on my street. The resident of the house said she'd heard "a cat fight" the night before, then saw him dead on the road in the morning. I see wallabies, lyrebirds and lace monitors regularly, but this is the first time I've seen a quoll. I wish it was under better circumstances.


----------



## shellfisch (Apr 4, 2010)

That is sad....


----------



## Boney (Apr 4, 2010)

thats a real shame , however now its dead i would be putting in for a permit to have it taxidermied so stick it in the freezer for now


----------



## chondrogreen (Apr 4, 2010)

Where abouts in Sydney?


----------



## imported_Varanus (Apr 4, 2010)

Much better like this!


----------



## Nephrurus (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm going to take a wild stab in the dark and guess you live around Kurrajong? 

Make sure you report this to DECC/NPWS. They are very keen to hear of any guaranteed spotted-tail quoll sightings in NSW. 


-Henry


----------



## Boney (Apr 4, 2010)

is it true you can keep these as pets in some states of australia .? is it true they only have a short natural lifespan ?. but have a high birth rate in there time of life ?. 

seen these things around coffs harbour . they are a very attractive and cool looking animal they would have to rival some of the exotic cat looking creatures thats for sure in they way of being great looking ,,,


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 4, 2010)

Contact national parks about your find. They are trying to monitor the animals distribution. DEC | NSW threatened species - Spotted-tailed Quoll - Priority actions
I have heard that they MAY be on the comeback trail in south east QLD - hope so, I still have not seen a wild one yet. Wildlife Queensland - Spotted-tailed Quoll
I also think it is stupid we can't ( in QLD ) keep them as pets but can have as many cats as we want.


----------



## pythonmum (Apr 4, 2010)

I'll let NPWS know. I thought someone might be interested in documentation, hence the ruler in the photo. Mike Archer has long campaigned to have quolls as pets instead of cats, but no action on that front. This one was found in northern Sydney, a few kilometres from the Kuring-gai Chase National Park,


----------



## zack13 (Apr 4, 2010)

Im was thinking about Mike Archer, last semester at uni he was teaching a course i was in and he always got off topic in lectures talking about how cool these are and how much he dislikes cats.


----------



## pythonmum (Apr 4, 2010)

imported_Varanus said:


> Much better like this!


I would have preferred seeing him like that. I just hope he found a girlfriend before his demise.


----------



## zulu (Apr 4, 2010)

*re Quoll*

Good to hear there is more tiger quolls about,used to hear reports of them from macquarie pass quite a bit when i was living at wollongong. A friend from kempsey occassionally sights them to the west on the roads,one was dead close to kemsey near his house last year on marginalized farming area,gowings hill road.


----------



## zulu (Apr 4, 2010)

*re Quoll*



imported_Varanus said:


> Much better like this!



Dam,that shots wicked varanus!


----------



## kel (Apr 4, 2010)

that is sad but cool i would be freezing it too


----------



## imported_Varanus (Apr 4, 2010)

Their numbers seem to fluctuate considerably, even in good habitat. This animal is from a "Quoll hotspot" (New England-NSW) and I was fortunate enough to be invited along with the researcher on a trapping run. Apparently, a few years ago, in the same area, it was a good day if one animal was found, then, more recently, they were averaging 13 per day, despite logging activities continuing in the area! I believe they average 3 years (lifespan) and males are much larger than females (9kg and 2.5kg respectively).


----------



## pythonmum (Apr 4, 2010)

imported_Varanus said:


> I believe they average 3 years (lifespan) and males are much larger than females (9kg and 2.5kg respectively).


9kg - wow! The road-killed fellow would have been 4-5 kg, based on my handling estimate. Not a bad size, all the same.

PS I know you used to need a permit to legally collect road kill, but I can't find anything on the DECCW website about this. All permit categories are for undertaking research/surveys of live animals. Anyone know the legalities of road kill in NSW?


----------



## mrkos (Apr 4, 2010)

jut out of interest who would win between a domestic/feral cat and a quoll in a fight


----------



## pythonmum (Apr 4, 2010)

mrkos said:


> jut out of interest who would win between a domestic/feral cat and a quoll in a fight


 This guy had no obvious wounds (just blood coming out his nose), so I'm guessing it wasn't really a fight. I suspect she may have heard a mating chase and event. Dasyurids are very vocal at times...


----------

